# Car care products freezing.



## Cumbriadetail (Apr 30, 2020)

Just a quick question.

Will it damage your products you use to clean your car if they freeze in your garage/shed.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That would suggest they are now frost damaged so probably done for. You will have to test.

I have never had any liquid freeze in my garage.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

It was -1.7°C in my garage the other night and even though I've been advised that no damage will come to my products I always keep the good stuff in the house.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> I always keep the good stuff in the house.


Mrs Rappy would not let me :wall:

All for compromise , so are next house 8 yrs ago now has a large heated double garage win, win. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If any have bitten the dust you should be able to tell which ones. The liquid usually separates. Always better to keep them above freezing.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Cumbriadetail said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Will it damage your products you use to clean your car if they freeze in your garage/shed.


I would say it depends what it is. We freeze/thaw test all of our products as part of their development. As we ship and sell all over the world, we have to consider that a container of products may end up stuck in a container port for a few weeks in a freezing Canadian winter. If a product does not complete several freeze/thaw cycles, we add "Do not let product freeze" or similar to the bottle, so customers know what to do with it. Can't speak for other brands, but the vast majority of our stuff doesn't carry any such warning.

If in doubt give it a really good shake then look at it. does it look like it did before it froze? If it does, there is a good chance it is ok - even better, drop the manufacturer an email asking them - they should be able to tell you, they made it after all. It'll save you binning a lot of products which may be perfectly fine to use.

Mark, Autoglym


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Going forward cover all your stuff with a blanket or similar just like you do with a water tank.

My DI vessel is on the floor clipped to the wall but has a water tank jacket on it and that never freezes.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> I would say it depends what it is. We freeze/thaw test all of our products as part of their development. As we ship and sell all over the world, we have to consider that a container of products may end up stuck in a container port for a few weeks in a freezing Canadian winter. If a product does not complete several freeze/thaw cycles, we add "Do not let product freeze" or similar to the bottle, so customers know what to do with it. Can't speak for other brands, but the vast majority of our stuff doesn't carry any such warning.
> 
> If in doubt give it a really good shake then look at it. does it look like it did before it froze? If it does, there is a good chance it is ok - even better, drop the manufacturer an email asking them - they should be able to tell you, they made it after all. It'll save you binning a lot of products which may be perfectly fine to use.
> 
> Mark, Autoglym


Thanks for the useful information there, good to know :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

My products have always been kept in the garage and no issues at all. Various products from

Carpro
Gyeon 
Autoglym 
Bilt hamber
Simplewax

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

